# Comment installer BIRT (plugin eclipse)?



## newteam (15 Mai 2007)

Tout est dans le titre.
J'ai déjà essayé, j'avais eclipse à la base, je suis donc allé sur la page de download, j'ai installé ces plugins (en glissant les contenus des dossiers correspondants dans features et plugins d'eclipse) : 
gef
emf 
birt

mais quand je lance eclipse, je ne vois pas de trace de birt quand je veux faire un nouveau projet par exemple.
Pourtant, quand je fais help, software update, find and install, search for new features to install, j'ai BIRT updates dans les propositions, mais à la fin de l'update, il me dit "current configuration problème".

Y a-t-il moyen d'installer birt et eclipse d'un coup, comme pour windows (une solution tout en un)?

D'avance merci.


----------

